# Mods posting in closed threads



## Bullgrit (Jun 11, 2010)

Just something to think about:

If a thread has offended enough that mods lock it down, is it a good idea for mods to keep bumping it back up to the top of the front page by playfully bantering with each other?

Bullgrit


----------



## Nifft (Jun 11, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> If a thread has offended enough that mods lock it down, is it a good idea for mods to keep bumping it back up to the top of the front page by playfully bantering with each other?



*Yes*.

Mod-only threads have been hilarious in the past, and they continue to amuse.

Also, there's no point in putting some user's severed head on a stake with a big "DON'T ACT LIKE THIS GUY" sign if you then hide the head, stake and sign.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 11, 2010)

Nifft said:


> *Yes*.
> 
> Mod-only threads have been hilarious in the past, and they continue to amuse.
> 
> Also, there's no point in putting some user's severed head on a stake with a big "DON'T ACT LIKE THIS GUY" sign if you then hide the head, stake and sign.









This is exactly what I came here to say--on both counts.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 11, 2010)

Absolutely the mods should be doing this!

Now if you'll excuse me, I've got a thread to bump.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 13, 2010)

Nifft said:


> *Yes*.
> 
> Mod-only threads have been hilarious in the past, and they continue to amuse.
> 
> Also, there's no point in putting some user's severed head on a stake with a big "DON'T ACT LIKE THIS GUY" sign if you then hide the head, stake and sign.




This. A thousand times this. Both points.

(Which makes a thousand points of this.)


----------



## Rel (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm for it but my opinion may be considered biased.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 14, 2010)

All of which begs the question: how might a humble ENWorld poster rise to the lofty level of becoming a Mod in order to sup from the cup of fun that is posting in closed threads?


----------



## Pseudonym (Jun 14, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> All of which begs the question: how might a humble ENWorld poster rise to the lofty level of becoming a Mod in order to sup from the cup of fun that is posting in closed threads?




You need to absorb their essence, Highlander style.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm only posting here to test if they've closed this thread yet.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 15, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Umbran (Jun 15, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> But then there can be only ONE!




From which follows the plain fact that the mods are all alts of Piratecat.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 15, 2010)

Umbran said:


> From which follows the plain fact that the mods are all alts of Piratecat.




I thought this was a long established truth.

In all seriousness, what has been the process of becoming a mod thus far? And are you looking for any more?

The obvious gag for me would be to say that anyone that wants to be a mod should automatically be ruled out...

And, on the original topic, I'm perfectly happy with mods posting in closed threads.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 15, 2010)

Mathew_Freeman said:


> The obvious gag for me would be to say that anyone that wants to be a mod should automatically be ruled out...




I don't think we've _ever _had a mod who asked to be one!

What happens is that when we find we have a need for a new mod we chat about it in the Admin forum and suggest a few names (sensible people who post a lot, are general helpful, and who we like).  Then we pick one and ask them. 

Nobody's said no yet, but it's sure to happen one day!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 16, 2010)

Obviously you need a method of determining who gets to be a mod.

I suggest either mud-wrestling at GenCon or fighting to the death using those giant metal Q-tips from Star Trek. See Kirk vs. Spock under the influence of Pon'farr.


----------



## weem (Jun 17, 2010)

I think there should be a dance-off tbh...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORPbYp7Iv6k]YouTube - brake dance amazing[/ame]


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 17, 2010)

TarionzCousin said:


> Obviously you need a method of determining who gets to be a mod.
> 
> I suggest either mud-wrestling at GenCon or fighting to the death using those giant metal Q-tips from Star Trek. See Kirk vs. Spock under the influence of Pon'farr.



Where do I get something to be under the influence of Pon'farr so I can watch Kirk vs. Spock that way?  Is it legal?  Seems to me it probably isn't.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 17, 2010)

Thornir Alekeg said:


> Where do I get something to be under the influence of Pon'farr so I can watch Kirk vs. Spock that way?  Is it legal?  Seems to me it probably isn't.




Your best bet is probably PCP with a side of Meth...which, unfortunately for your desires, isn't legal.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 18, 2010)

Thornir Alekeg said:


> Where do I get something to be under the influence of Pon'farr so I can watch Kirk vs. Spock that way?  Is it legal?  Seems to me it probably isn't.



Pon Farr Perfume for Women - Star Trek Store


----------



## blargney the second (Jun 24, 2010)

weem said:


> I think there should be a dance-off tbh...



Oooh, can I play?


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 29, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> Just something to think about:
> 
> If a thread has offended enough that mods lock it down, is it a good idea for mods to keep bumping it back up to the top of the front page by playfully bantering with each other?



It's absolutely a great idea.  There's a lot of folks out there who operate under the seriously delusional idea that posting on a messageboard about Dungeons & Dragons is SERIOUS BUSINESS!  The mod's say it ain't so, and they lead by example.  

Bravo, mods.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 30, 2010)

Besides which, if it gets bumped to the top, someone may read it and see that red text and realize they were just about to behave in another thread the way someone did in the locked one.

And who knows, it may even STOP them!


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And who knows, it may even STOP them!




It'll stop them as soon as people stop lying on the internet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 29, 2010)

Wait...people LIE on the Internet?


----------



## Umbran (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes.  It is a net, after all - it makes a very nice hammock to lie in.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Wait...people LIE on the Internet?



 Yup.  Some claim to be attorneys, some claim to be business professionals, and really weird people claim to be evil hatracks.  You just never know what you're gonna run across.


----------



## Rel (Nov 29, 2010)

"I would never lie, unless it was absolutely convenient." - Benny Hill


----------

